
Could a Neuroscientist Understand a Microprocessor? - kensai
http://journals.plos.org/ploscompbiol/article?id=10.1371/journal.pcbi.1005268
======
kensai
(This is the submitted article, not the pre-print that circulated some months
ago; dunno of any changes)

